# Cuanto consume una maquina de soldar



## suberojoseluis (Abr 11, 2011)

buenas, mi problema es que tengo una maquina de soldar. es de salida desde 50amp a 225amp. de 40 voltios. y en la entrada es de 110/220

quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de saber cuanto es el consumo en amperios en la entrada sabiendo los datos de la salida. ya que me quiero comprar un generador electrico para realizar trabajos en el campo pero no se que capacidad lo debo de comprar y no poseo pinza para medir la corriente en la maquina de soldar.

muchas gracias...


----------



## José Rivero (Abr 11, 2011)

Tu máquina en 220 V. debe estar jalando unos 60 Amp.al máximo  
Saludos José Rivero


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Si es solo para soldar un equipo de 5KW minimos es lo que necesitas, si podes más mejor


----------



## suberojoseluis (Abr 11, 2011)

ok eso quiere decir que si utilizo mi maquina en el selector de 100amp. estaria dandome un consumo de 30 amp. lo que podria comprar un generador de 6.6kw. es decir si consumo 30amp a 220 es 30*220=6600 o me equivoco?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

aproximadamente si, si la vas a utilizar casi al maáximo te convienen que el generador te de más asi trabaja deshagoado y no tan exigido


----------



## José Rivero (Abr 12, 2011)

Yo tengo una soldadora hechiza ( de fabricación casera ) y te comento que cuando le pongo electrodo 6011 de 1/8, el primario jala 35A. soldando y cuando el electrodo se pega el amperaje sube a 47 A. o sea que es el amperaje de cortocircuito. Comenta con que tipo de electrodo vas a soldar, yo te sugeriría que el generador sea mayor de 10 KW y trabajaría holgado con uno de 15KW.  
Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## suberojoseluis (Abr 14, 2011)

guao esa consume bastante, bueno me han prestado un amigo un generador de 2kW y he podido soldar con ella con electrodos 6013. me he quedado sorprendido, nunca pensé que ese generador moviera esa soldadora. claro se sentía que el motor del generador se ponía a su máximo. me a dicho otro amigo que el anda con una de 3.5kW y le da full mecha por dos o tres horas y ya lleva 1 año asi. yo creo que me voy con una de 4kw que es la que mas se ajusta a mi presupuesto a ver que tal sale.


----------



## José Rivero (Abr 15, 2011)

Pues si, te comento que, la máquinita que tengo bota tranquilamente al maximo unos 300Amp. y si analizamos el electrodo de 1/8 funde con aprox 100Amp. y el voltaje en vacio es de 50V. prom. pero cuando suelda baja a 20 V. lo que nos daría aprox. unos 2000 W. pero estas máquinas de transformador su eficiencia es baja aprox 50 o 60 %, el problema es cuando se pega el electrodo que estas haciendo un cortocircuito y el amperaje se te dispara yo pienso que el motor esta trabajando muy al limite de su capacidad con 3.5KW por no decir que está sobrecargado y en esas condiciones es posible que termines rompiendo el motor. Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> buenas, mi problema es que tengo una maquina de soldar. es de salida desde 50amp a 225amp. de 40 voltios. y en la entrada es de 110/220
> 
> quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de saber cuanto es el consumo en amperios en la entrada sabiendo los datos de la salida. ya que me quiero comprar un generador electrico para realizar trabajos en el campo pero no se que capacidad lo debo de comprar y no poseo pinza para medir la corriente en la maquina de soldar.
> 
> muchas gracias...



bueno el soldador mio una vez le medi el amperaje de consumo a 220V y me midio 36 amperios con una potencia de 100A de salida mas o menos si no estoy herrado en mi apreciación seria 36A por el voltaje nos daria 7.920 Watios o 7.9 KW pienzo que para soldar con una planta electrica  se nesecita  10KW para no quedar tan cortos de todas maneras esta medida fue hecha en un sodador que yo mismo fabrique hacce años y ha funcinado muy bién de pronto tenga algún herror de calculo en las espiras y este consumiendo mas de lo normal porque antes no me disparaba el taco de 30A y ahora si lo hace cuando soldo seguido.


----------



## panama1974 (Abr 20, 2011)

Yo soy soldador y con una maquina lincoln de 225 amperios si esta conectada en 230 voltios a un breaker de 30 amperios este no se dispara , si es de 20 amperios a los 5 minutos de soldar seguido se dispara , y supongamos que el amperaje este en 225 cortando algun material con el breaker de 30 amperios no se te dispara , lo de consumir 60 amperios esta  algo errado, una ves conseguimos una planta generadora y tenia una salida de 230 v pero de 15 amperios , a los 2 minutos se disparaba el breaker del toma de la generadora , la solucion buscar una soldadora generadora , si compras un generador de esos que  tenga una salida de 230 v 15 amperios eso no te trabaja para conectarle una maquina de soldar , salu2.


----------



## Jorge Jorge (Oct 29, 2012)

Cuál es el consumo de energía eléctrica de una soldadora eléctrica por electrodo de 8,2 kVA, de 380 Volts, corriente: máxima 22 Amp. - mínima 12 Amp.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Potencia es el producto de Volts por Amperes

¡ 8,2 kVA es la potencia !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Potencia es el producto de Volts por Amperes

¡ 8,2 kVA es la potencia !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

Jorge Jorge dijo:
			
		

> Cuál es el consumo de energía eléctrica de una soldadora eléctrica por electrodo de 8,2 kVA, de 380 Volts, corriente: máxima 22 Amp. - mínima 12 Amp.?



En tu consulta se encuentra la respuesta a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## Jorge Jorge (Oct 29, 2012)

Gracias, aparte estoy interesado en conocer el consumo de electricidad medio en función de estos valores suponiendo que el equipo no funciona siempre al máximo de su potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

Jorge Jorge dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, aparte estoy interesado en conocer el consumo de electricidad medio en función de estos valores suponiendo que el equipo no funciona siempre al máximo de su potencia.



El consumo mínimo es de 12A y el máximo de 22A, para conseguir un consumo estadístico deberías hacer una estimación del ciclo de soldado (Soldando / NO soldando)

Por ejemplo, si estimas un ciclo de trabajo de 50%, mitad del tiempo soldando y el resto en espera, tendrías un consumo (Promedio) de (22A + 12A) / 2 = *17A*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

O sacás el cálculo de tiempo real de uso y a que potencia , dependiendo del espesor de los electrodos , o la otra forma es medirlo , éstos medidores son muy baratos y los venden en las casas de electricidad , ya que hay gente que comparte un único servicio.


----------



## eduard007 (May 10, 2013)

saludo quiero hacer una pregunta tengo un nucleo de 6400va  y quisiera ayuda para hacer una maquina de soldar    se que  la salida de voltaje es de unos 60 a 80 vltios ac


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2013)

Fijate primero éste mensaje :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ir-estator-motor-recuperado-79018/#post679873

Y si tenés ganas de leer y aprender :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ico-soldadora-arco-electrico-3172/index2.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/rectificar-maquina-soldadora-8040/

Todo sobre *Maquinas de soldar*


----------



## supermegabass (Ene 25, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En tu consulta se encuentra la respuesta a lo que estas consultando.


Hola Fogonazo, muy buenas noches desde Colombia,  por lo que veo tienes mucha experiencia y por tal le hago la siguiente pregunta. Un equipo de soldadura o maquina de soldar, ¿cuantos watts consume al vacío, o mejor dicho conectada y sin utilizar?  gracias de antemano y le envío un gran saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

Depende de muchos factores, pero no se si en éste post o en otro habian dicho tal consumo.
Si lo tienes a mano, midelo, sino dinos qué tipo de maquina de soldar hablas, y si puedes marca y modelo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 25, 2021)

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, muy buenas noches desde Colombia,  por lo que veo tienes mucha experiencia y por tal le hago la siguiente pregunta. Un equipo de soldadura o maquina de soldar, ¿cuantos watts consume al vacío, o mejor dicho conectada y sin utilizar?  gracias de antemano y le envío un gran saludo


Hola, la máquina es tipo inverter o del tipo lineal (transformador)?


----------



## supermegabass (Ene 25, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la máquina es tipo inverter o del tipo lineal (transformador)?


Hola y gracias por responder.  la maquina es antigua con transformador,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 25, 2021



DJ T3 dijo:


> Depende de muchos factores, pero no se si en éste post o en otro habian dicho tal consumo.
> Si lo tienes a mano, midelo, sino dinos qué tipo de maquina de soldar hablas, y si puedes marca y modelo


Hola, es de las antiguas y lleva 2 bobinados separados a la mitad


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2021)

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder.  la maquina es antigua con transformador,
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 25, 2021
> 
> ...


Es es casi imposible de determinar porque depende fundamentalmente de la calidad de construcción del transformador del equipo de soldadura que puede variar desde "Muy bueno" a "Horriblemente malo" con infinitas escalas intermedias e igual cantidad de consumos en vacío.

Consigue prestada una pinza amperométrica y mide el consumo, es la forma mas eficaz y segura de conocerlo


----------



## supermegabass (Ene 25, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es es casi imposible de determinar porque depende fundamentalmente de la calidad de construcción del transformador del equipo de soldadura que puede variar desde "Muy bueno" a "Horriblemente malo" con infinitas escalas intermedias e igual cantidad de consumos en vacío.
> 
> Consigue prestada una pinza amperométrica y mide el consumo, es la forma mas eficaz y segura de conocerlo


Muchas gracias por la respuesta. La máquina de soldar a la cual me refería, es una maquina antigua con 2 bobinados. La cual tuve la idea de modificar pero resultó que el primario estaba tostada la tela que cubría el cable,  me di a la tarea de bobinar de nuevo el primario con el mismo cable ya cubierto con tubo de nailo como se llama aquí en Colombia. Pero antes de todo dicha maquina tenía aproximadamente 1 cm de espacio y las bobinas le habían metido tablitas de madera para apretarlas. cuando la conseguí ella funcionaba pero tenía un zumbido de transformador de los que instalan para el servicio público.

Ya bobinado no tiene ruido pero no se como dar el visto bueno, ya que por su potencia sin consumo me prende la serie de 100 Watts.  No le he instalado el secundario porque no lo necesito de nuevo para soldar.  Solo lo necesito para cargar baterías y para mover un par de plantas de autos. La serie me prende un poco pero cuando la conecto directamente sin serie, no pasa nada.  Cree usted que hay alguna falla o definitivamente por su tamaño es normal el consumo?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 29, 2021)

Buen día supermegabass, para saber bien de que se trata, debieras decir que tamaño tiene el núcleo, o su sección,  si es acorazado, o en anillo, supongo que es en anillo, y tendrías que enviar algunas fotos nítidas, no es correcto envainar con tubo de Nylon el alambre del primario que has bobinado de nuevo, si es eso lo que hiciste, supongo que tubo de nailo en Colombia, es tubo de Nylon, si no es así, explica de que material es.

Respecto de la corriente de vacío (transformador sin carga) que comentas, es tal cual te dijo Fogonazo:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Es es casi imposible de determinar porque depende fundamentalmente de la calidad de construcción del transformador del equipo de soldadura que puede variar desde "Muy bueno" a "Horriblemente malo" con infinitas escalas intermedias e igual cantidad de consumos en vacío.


Por ese motivo debes brindar mayor información, e imágenes, de otra manera es muy difícil guiarte.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## John19 (Mar 5, 2021)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> guao esa consume bastante, bueno me han prestado un amigo un generador de 2kW y he podido soldar con ella con electrodos 6013. me he quedado sorprendido, nunca pensé que ese generador moviera esa soldadora. claro se sentía que el motor del generador se ponía a su máximo. me a dicho otro amigo que el anda con una de 3.5kW y le da full mecha por dos o tres horas y ya lleva 1 año asi. yo creo que me voy con una de 4kw que es la que mas se ajusta a mi presupuesto a ver que tal sale.


Hola amigo. Justo yo tengo un generador de 2kw y estoy una máquina de soldar idónea para que pueda funcionar mi generador. Que marca y que modelo de máquina de soldar me recomiendan


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2021)

John19 dijo:


> Hola amigo. Justo yo tengo un generador de 2kw y estoy una máquina de soldar idónea para que pueda funcionar mi generador. Que marca y que modelo de máquina de soldar me recomiendan



Con un generador de tan solo 2 KW no es mucho lo que podrás hacer, los equipos del tipo *"Inverter"* poseen mucho mejor rendimiento y tendrás mas posibilidades de que te funcione


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2021)

He leído varias veces que las soldadoras inverter no se llevan demasiado bien (se queman) con los generadores


----------

